# Ride-On Wars at the GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show



## Toysoldier (Jan 18, 2019)

This is our 3rd year hosting Ride-On Wars in Cleveland TN.  This includes: Tricycles, Wagons, Pedal Cars, Scooters and other Kid Ride-On's.  Here are just a few examples of what we have had in the past along with what you will see this year.  I have attached a show flyer.  We look forward to seeing you.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Feb 10, 2019)

I love the gassers.


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 7, 2019)

Let's see, is it not enough  that we give away 3 bicycles at our show? is it not enough that we give away $175 cash in our Poker Run? Well lets try a third one? How about we give away a $50 bill to the Best of Show Bicycle, $50 bill to the Best of Show Ride-On and a $50 Bill to the Best Thinking Outside the Box Award?  Now . . . . . have I got you wanting to come yet?
We want you to experience GET-A-GRIP Inc. and we are pulling out all the stops to get you to come.  We are nonprofit and the proceeds benefit the American Cancer Society.  Just curious, we are the largest show of its kind in the SE USA. will you be here? We hope so and look forward to seeing you here on March 23, 2019!

Follow us on facebook and Youtube under GET A GRIP Bicycle Show


----------

